# Police Officer Michael Michalski



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Michael Michalski*

Milwaukee Police Department, Wisconsin

End of Watch Wednesday, July 25, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis691
*Michael Michalski*
Police Officer Michael Michalski was shot and killed while attempting to apprehend a wanted subject in the area of 28th Street and Wright Street. The subject was wanted for weapons violations, narcotics violations, and violation of parole.

Officer Michalski and other members of the Special Investigations Division located the man in the area and attempted to take him into custody. The man fled on foot and the officers pursued him into a nearby home. The subject opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Michalski. Other officers returned fire but the subject was not struck. The man surrendered after he ran out of ammunition.

Officer Michalski had served with the Milwaukee Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and three sons.

*Bio*

Age 52
Tour 17 years
Badge 3014
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Weapon Handgun
Offender Arrested
narcotics, parolee, warrant service, weapons violation

{"lat":"43.0642470","lon":"-87.9486960"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Alfonso Morales
Milwaukee Police Department
749 West State Street
P.O. Box 531
Milwaukee, WI 53233

Phone: (414) 933-4444

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

